
Coherent spin control of s-, p-, d- and f-electrons in a silicon quantum dot - dfischer
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-14053-w
======
billman
Can someone ELI5?

~~~
McTossOut
It's an implementation of a single qubit, tested through several
transformations (one of two critical parts of a quantum computer) using a
quantum dot. A useful qubit can be placed into a superposition state, say with
a probability, on measurement, of being found up or down. A quantum dot is an
area of a semiconductor that acts like an atom, but doesn't have a nucleus.
The paper focuses on a novel implementation where the electron of interest is
in a higher shell than other implementations, and quantifies the performance,
finding higher shell electrons perform better than lower ones.

Finally they claim they may be able to implement coherent entanglement (the
other critical ingredient for quantum computing) but it is only mentioned as a
foot note, with a nod to another paper which analyzed quantum dot electron
spin qubits under entanglement, but not with the higher shells.

~~~
chadmeister
This is seriously super cool. Thank you for explaining!

